
Vietnam’s new cyber security law draws concern for restricting free speech - 07d046
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/12/vietnams-new-cyber-security-law-draws-concern-for-restricting-free-speech/
======
07d046
This law calls for companies like Google and Facebook to store data in Vietnam
for Vietnamese people. Presumably the Vietnamese government would then have
free access to it.

Would I be right in thinking that Facebook and Google wouldn't comply with
this new law, and get blocked instead, like in China?

And how would it be determined who is a Vietnamese user? If I've never been to
Vietnam but talk to Vietnamese people on Facebook, could the Vietnamese
government get access to my data in the event that Facebook complies with
these laws?

